# EOS 5D Mark III, EOS-1D X, EOS-1D C Firmware Info [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 11, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13283"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13283">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Firmware coming soon


</strong>Lots of questions about the firmware updates Canon announced a while back. A non official source has updated us on the progress of the software updates for the following 3 cameras.</p>
<p><strong>EOS 5D Mark III</strong>


Firmware 1.2.0 (may be 1.2.1 when released) will be on our CF cards by the end of April. Canon USA also confirmed this for me.</p>
<p><strong>EOS-1D X</strong>


There is no reported delay on the firmware update for the EOS-1D X. It will arrive in May as previously announced.</p>
<p><strong>EOS-1D C</strong>


Another announcement may be coming at the end of April letting us know when we can expect the 25p at 4K update. One of the challenges is encrypting the firmware to combat hacking or reverse engineering of the software inside the camera.</p>
<p>As for the 120fps/720p mode that leaked in a photo a few weeks ago, that feature won’t appear in the final version of the firmware update due to “stability concerns”.</p>
<p><strong>Buy the: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847545-REG/Canon_5260A002_EOS_5D_Mark_III.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS 5D Mark III</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS-1D X</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/855962-REG/Canon_EOS_1D_C_EOS_1D_C_4K_Cinema.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS-1D C</a>

</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## kevl (Apr 11, 2013)

I haven't heard anything about red focus dots... please please please be in it!


----------



## emko (Apr 11, 2013)

why am i excited for a 5dm3 firmware update when i wont even use the new things in it.


----------



## PaulTopol (Apr 11, 2013)

So what are the improvements for the 1DX?


----------



## RGF (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice if Canon could let us know what they are working on. of course, if they did not deliver 110% of the what say they would, then everyone would be so disappointed.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 12, 2013)

I know I'm dreaming here, but I hope they give us video focus assist on the 5DIII.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 12, 2013)

PaulTopol said:


> So what are the improvements for the 1DX?



Presumably the fix for slow AF speed with a Speedlite AF assist lamp, which Canon previously announced.


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2013)

Some info here:

http://thenewcamera.com/canon-on-1dx-and-5d-mk-iii-slow-af-with-speedlite-af-assist-beam/

http://www.photographybay.com/2013/02/07/canon-5d-mark-iii-and-1d-x-firmware-update-will-fix-slow-af-with-speedlite-af-assist-beam/


----------



## ITshooter (Apr 12, 2013)

mini-rant here...

I don't have a 1D C and am unlikely to own one anytime soon-- but "stability issues"? Given that Canon reps were at one point saying the 5D Mark III hardware couldn't support uncompressed HDMI-out (a demonstrable falsehood at this point), I'm somewhat inclined to be skeptical. And even if the issues are legitimate, I'm sort of astonished that Canon has been so silent about the firmware updates, especially after Black Magic stole all the NAB thunder, and after Sony showed off 4K prototypes aimed squarely at the C line. 

I know there's an argument that says Canon knows exactly who its customers are, particularly for a low-volume product such as the 1D C. Maybe high frame rates don't matter to the target audience. The C100 and C300 are certainly built around that philosophy-- that is, they might lose out in absolute image quality to Black Magic, and they might lose out on specs to Sony, but they compensate with ergonomic advantages, workflow simplicity and other variables that working professionals care about.

But man, if Canon's assumptions about its customers are askew, the company could find itself playing from behind in more ways then spec sheets. Canon's sales say that the company is doing fine, but it all reminds me a little bit of Microsoft. Microsoft missed the boat on mobile smart devices and consumerizaton trends, and now it faces a future in which Android will own more devices than any other OS, and in which Apple OSes will have about the same overall market share as Windows. That's the analyst expectation for 2017, anyway, and if they're right, it'll be a big adjustment for a company accustomed to de facto monopolies. Microsoft has a lot of ecosystem advantages that have been mitigated by outside forces. I have no concrete basis for suggesting Canon is similarly vulnerable, but I think there are some parallels.

Blergh... okay, ending rant about products I neither own nor am likely to own.


----------



## mkabi (Apr 12, 2013)

This is great news... at this rate, they will release on 1080p/120
But its about a waiting game in my opinion. What 7D Mk III?


----------



## bk-productions (Apr 12, 2013)

1080/60p on the 5Dmk3 would be awesome. Let's wait what Canon will deliver us


----------



## Ricku (Apr 12, 2013)

The new 5D3 firmware doesn't interest me at all. 

But if it would enable us to link spot metering to selected AF point, I'd be all over it.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Apr 12, 2013)

Would f/8 autofocus on the 5D be a pipe-dream? otherwise, i'm excited about what it could possibly bring... video i don't care that much about, since i barely use it now... red AF points would be nice but i have gotten use to it now! f/8 autofocus would be awesome though... sigh... doubt it will happen though. Either way, bring it on!


----------



## rpt (Apr 12, 2013)

adhocphotographer said:


> Would f/8 autofocus on the 5D be a pipe-dream? otherwise, i'm excited about what it could possibly bring... video i don't care that much about, since i barely use it now... red AF points would be nice but i have gotten use to it now! f/8 autofocus would be awesome though... sigh... doubt it will happen though. Either way, bring it on!


+100

I bought a 1.4x in anticipation...


----------



## svegaard (Apr 12, 2013)

EOS 5D Mark III Firmware 1.2.0 - this firmware came in August 2012.


----------



## Pieces Of E (Apr 12, 2013)

I hate to beat a dead, or dying horse, but what about the EOS-M? Don't get mad anybody, I'm just inquiring. Thank you.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 12, 2013)

As long as they add F/8, Fix AF assist-beam performance, and address the Red AF illumination... I seriously believe I won't need another camera for a long time.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 12, 2013)

rpt said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > Would f/8 autofocus on the 5D be a pipe-dream? otherwise, i'm excited about what it could possibly bring... video i don't care that much about, since i barely use it now... red AF points would be nice but i have gotten use to it now! f/8 autofocus would be awesome though... sigh... doubt it will happen though. Either way, bring it on!
> ...



I had thought of getting a 1.4x in anticipation as well for use with my 100-400L but didn't pull the trigger. I was not putting too much faith in Canon delivering the firmware update as scheduled.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 13, 2013)

J.R. said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > adhocphotographer said:
> ...


I've always wanted to try the 1.4 III on my 100-400, but really wanted to see the results with it on my 7d as much as my 5d3... I think it could be quite awesome for some birding and wildlife... 

hmm, maybe I should "pull the trigger" on that too! Is Version III the one with the trigger? ???


----------

